# Help Calculating Major GPA



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

My university provides a cumulative GPA score, but not major GPA.

As I plan on going to grad school, I've been told knowing my major GPA is important. I'm not sure what classes to put in. Supporting classes, electives (required or not), what goes in there?
I'm double majoring so should I mix the scores or would they be separate GPA's?

I'm so confused.

I've tried calculating it by hand and with some sites I've found but so far its no help.

Does anyone have any idea how to do this or know a good site to do the calculations? Please help!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I thought it was by department... the classes within the major's department were counted in your major GPA. If you are a double major, you would have two different major GPAs. Cross listed classes would also count. I'm not 100% sure about this though.


----------

